# Need help installing nvidia drivers. [Solved!]

## Maffblaster

Hello, I've followed the instructions on the Gentoo wiki on installing the Nvidia drivers but I keep getting the following error message:

```
localhost ~ # emerge nvidia-drivers

!!! Invalid PORTDIR_OVERLAY (not a dir): '/root/livecd/overlays/portage'

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.11 to /

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.11-pkg2.run RMD160 ;-) ...                        [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.11-pkg2.run SHA1 ;-) ...                          [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.11-pkg2.run SHA256 ;-) ...                        [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.11-pkg2.run size ;-) ...                          [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                            [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                          [ ok ]

 * checking NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.11-pkg2.run ;-) ...                      [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.22-gentoo-r5

 * Checking for MTRR support ...                                                [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

Creating directory NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.11-pkg2

Verifying archive integrity... OK

Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86_64 100.14.11.....................................................................................................................................

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_i2c-hwmon.patch ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Converting Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                 [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.11/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.11-pkg2/usr/src/nv ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

rm -f Makefile

sh ./conftest.sh "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" /usr/src/linux /usr/src/linux cc_sanity_check full_output

sh ./conftest.sh "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" /usr/src/linux /usr/src/linux select_makefile full_output

If you are using a Linux 2.4 kernel, please make sure

you either have configured kernel sources matching your

kernel or the correct set of kernel headers installed

on your system.

If you are using a Linux 2.6 kernel, please make sure

you have configured kernel sources matching your kernel

installed on your system. If you specified a separate

output directory using either the "KBUILD_OUTPUT" or

the "O" KBUILD parameter, make sure to specify this

directory with the SYSOUT environment variable or with

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

Depending on where and how the kernel sources (or the

kernel headers) were installed, you may need to specify

their location with the SYSSRC environment variable or

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

*** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***

make: *** [select_makefile] Error 1

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.11 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1638:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 985:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  nvidia-drivers-100.14.11.ebuild, line 212:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 516:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/usr/src/linux clean module.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.11/temp/build.log'.
```

I configured the kernel the way the tutorial instructed on the wiki (http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_Drivers). I'm using vesa as the driver right now for the video card. It's an old Geforce 5500 FX. Could some please instruct me on what to do now? Thank you,      -Maffblaster

P.S. I would have put the code in tags but they weren't working for some reason.Last edited by Maffblaster on Fri Sep 14, 2007 9:07 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Maffblaster

I really am lost and don't know what to do... Do you need more information? Will someone pleeaase help??  -Maff

----------

## jburns

Posting the output of emerge --info is helpful for emerge problems.  Checking the contents of '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.11/temp/build.log' for the actual error may point to the problem.

Have you built the 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 kernel?

----------

## schachti

Did you do a make or at least a make prepare in the directory containing your current kernel sources (/usr/src/linux)?

----------

## bunder

 *jburns wrote:*   

> Have you built the 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 kernel?

 

not only that, i believe he has to be running that kernel also before it will emerge... (but don't hold me to that.)

----------

## schachti

 *bunder wrote:*   

>  *jburns wrote:*   Have you built the 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 kernel? 
> 
> not only that, i believe he has to be running that kernel also before it will emerge... (but don't hold me to that.)

 

I don't think so - when updating my kernel, I always do a module-rebuild before rebooting with the new kernel. Apart from some other packages, module-rebuild also re-emerges the nvidia driver, and I never ran into trouble.

----------

## Maffblaster

Alright, here is the output of emerge --info:

```
localhost ~ $ emerge --info

!!! Invalid PORTDIR_OVERLAY (not a dir): '/root/livecd/overlays/portage'

Portage 2.1.2.12 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 03 Sep 2007 18:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS=""

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kerberos ldap libg++ mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode vorbis xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i810 mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

I think I have every single use flag ever... I don't really understand how to use them much yet.

Also, here is the output of the build log ('/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.11/temp/build.log' ):

```
localhost ~ $ cat /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.11/temp/build.log

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.22-gentoo-r5

 * Checking for MTRR support ...                                                [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

Creating directory NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.11-pkg2

Verifying archive integrity... OK

Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86_64 100.14.11.....................................................................................................................................

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_i2c-hwmon.patch ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Converting Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                 [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.11/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.11-pkg2/usr/src/nv ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

rm -f Makefile

sh ./conftest.sh "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" /usr/src/linux /usr/src/linux cc_sanity_check full_output

sh ./conftest.sh "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" /usr/src/linux /usr/src/linux select_makefile full_output

If you are using a Linux 2.4 kernel, please make sure

you either have configured kernel sources matching your

kernel or the correct set of kernel headers installed

on your system.

If you are using a Linux 2.6 kernel, please make sure

you have configured kernel sources matching your kernel

installed on your system. If you specified a separate

output directory using either the "KBUILD_OUTPUT" or

the "O" KBUILD parameter, make sure to specify this

directory with the SYSOUT environment variable or with

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

Depending on where and how the kernel sources (or the

kernel headers) were installed, you may need to specify

their location with the SYSSRC environment variable or

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

*** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***

make: *** [select_makefile] Error 1

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.11 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1638:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 985:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  nvidia-drivers-100.14.11.ebuild, line 212:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 516:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/usr/src/linux clean module.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.11/temp/build.log'.
```

I don't know how to build the kernel, unless you do so by running the command genkernel all:

```
localhost ~ $ genkernel all

Genkernel: Could not write to /var/log/genkernel.log.
```

Advice on what to do please?

----------

## rlittle

From this line in your emerge --info:

```

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ 
```

we can see that the kernel version you are running is 2.6.17-r7.

But from *this* line from your nvidia-drivers output:

```
 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.22-gentoo-r5 
```

we can see that it's compiling against kernel version 2.6.22-r5.

I don't know if that's what's causing your problem, but this is wrong, wrong, wrong.   :Wink:   Ironically, I never use genkernel so I can't tell you how to run it, but I'm pretty sure there is a whole section on it in the installation docs. In short, you should build a 2.6.22-r5 kernel, copy it to the proper /boot directory and make sure that your boot-loader (grub?) is pointing to it (and then reboot). Scary stuff if you're not used to it.

If you installed your Gentoo, you've already done it once, right?  :Smile: 

----------

## jburns

The command I use to rebuild the kernel ( as root ) is 

```
genkernel --gconfig --save-config --install --bootloader=grub --gensplash=livecd-2007.0 all
```

  This assumes that you are using gnome and grub and have media-gfx/splash-themes-gentoo and media-gfx/splashutils installed.  '--gconfig' allows you to check that the kernel configuration is correct.  You will need to update /boot/grub/grub.conf.

----------

## Maffblaster

I tried to do what schachti said but I got another error message:

```
localhost linux # make

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.h

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/asm-offsets.s

In file included from include/asm/thread_info.h:12,

                 from include/linux/thread_info.h:21,

                 from include/linux/preempt.h:9,

                 from include/linux/spinlock.h:49,

                 from include/linux/module.h:9,

                 from include/linux/crypto.h:21,

                 from arch/x86_64/kernel/asm-offsets.c:7:

include/asm/page.h:89:2: error: #error "CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START must be a multiple of 2MB"

make[1]: *** [arch/x86_64/kernel/asm-offsets.s] Error 1

make: *** [prepare0] Error 2
```

Also I tried jburns advice of using the genkernel command with some options:

```
genkernel --gconfig --save-config --install --bootloader=grub --gensplash=livecd-2007.0 all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.8

* Running with options: --gconfig --save-config --install --bootloader=grub --gensplash=livecd-2007.0 all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 for x86_64...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/x86_64/kernel-config-2.6

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

* config: >> Invoking gconfig...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "prepare" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/lex.zconf.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf -o arch/x86_64/Kconfig

.config:47:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol VM86

.config:148:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol GART_IOMMU

.config:161:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol REORDER

.config:182:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol ACPI_HOTKEY

.config:188:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol ACPI_IBM

.config:189:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol ACPI_IBM_DOCK

.config:288:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol NETDEBUG

.config:351:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol NET_DIVERT

.config:512:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol PARIDE_PARPORT

.config:594:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO

.config:625:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IDEDMA_AUTO

.config:679:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol AIC79XX_ENABLE_RD_STRM

.config:688:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SCSI_SATA

.config:689:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SCSI_SATA_AHCI

.config:690:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SCSI_SATA_SVW

.config:691:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SCSI_ATA_PIIX

.config:692:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SCSI_SATA_MV

.config:693:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SCSI_SATA_NV

.config:694:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SCSI_PDC_ADMA

.config:695:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SCSI_SATA_QSTOR

.config:696:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SCSI_SATA_PROMISE

.config:697:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SCSI_SATA_SX4

.config:698:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SCSI_SATA_SIL

.config:699:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SCSI_SATA_SIL24

.config:700:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SCSI_SATA_SIS

.config:701:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SCSI_SATA_ULI

.config:702:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SCSI_SATA_VIA

.config:703:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SCSI_SATA_VITESSE

.config:704:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SCSI_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED

.config:731:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SCSI_QLA2XXX_EMBEDDED_FIRMWARE

.config:753:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol MD_RAID5

.config:755:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol MD_RAID6

.config:787:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IEEE1394_OUI_DB

.config:788:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS

.config:789:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394

.config:790:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API

.config:955:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol NET_RADIO

.config:956:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol NET_WIRELESS_RTNETLINK

.config:978:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IPW_QOS

.config:1015:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol NET_WIRELESS

.config:1038:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SYNCLINK_SYNCPPP

.config:1055:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol DLCI_COUNT

.config:1451:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for VIDEO_V4L2

.config:1532:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol DVB

.config:1535:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol VIDEO_VIDEOBUF

.config:1551:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FB_FIRMWARE_EDID

.config:1604:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol BACKLIGHT_DEVICE

.config:1606:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol LCD_DEVICE

.config:1612:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SPEAKUP

.config:1613:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SPEAKUP_ACNTSA

.config:1614:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SPEAKUP_ACNTPC

.config:1615:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SPEAKUP_APOLLO

.config:1616:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SPEAKUP_AUDPTR

.config:1617:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SPEAKUP_BNS

.config:1618:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SPEAKUP_DECTLK

.config:1619:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SPEAKUP_DECEXT

.config:1620:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SPEAKUP_DECPC

.config:1621:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SPEAKUP_DTLK

.config:1622:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SPEAKUP_KEYPC

.config:1623:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SPEAKUP_LTLK

.config:1624:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SPEAKUP_SFTSYN

.config:1625:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SPEAKUP_SPKOUT

.config:1626:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SPEAKUP_TXPRT

.config:1631:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SPEAKUP_DEFAULT

.config:1668:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SND_AC97_BUS

.config:1757:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_BANDWIDTH

.config:1770:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN

.config:1806:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_HIDINPUT

.config:1819:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_AIPTEK

.config:1820:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_WACOM

.config:1821:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_ACECAD

.config:1822:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_KBTAB

.config:1823:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_POWERMATE

.config:1824:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_TOUCHSCREEN

.config:1825:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_TOUCHSCREEN_EGALAX

.config:1826:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_TOUCHSCREEN_PANJIT

.config:1827:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_TOUCHSCREEN_3M

.config:1828:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_TOUCHSCREEN_ITM

.config:1829:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_YEALINK

.config:1830:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_XPAD

.config:1831:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_ATI_REMOTE

.config:1832:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_ATI_REMOTE2

.config:1833:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE

.config:1834:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_APPLETOUCH

.config:1872:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_SERIAL_ANYDATA

.config:1968:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IPATH_CORE

.config:1988:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for RTC_INTF_SYSFS

.config:1989:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for RTC_INTF_PROC

.config:1990:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for RTC_INTF_DEV

.config:2037:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol XFS_EXPORT

.config:2061:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol ZISOFS_FS

.config:2151:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol RXRPC

.config:2244:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol UNWIND_INFO

--

* Bus options (PCI etc.)

*

PCI support (PCI) [Y] y

  Support mmconfig PCI config space access (PCI_MMCONFIG) [Y/n] y

  PCI Express support (PCIEPORTBUS) [Y/n/?] y

    Root Port Advanced Error Reporting support (PCIEAER) [Y/n/?] (NEW) Message Signaled Interrupts (MSI and MSI-X) (PCI_MSI) [Y/n/?] y

--

SCSI media changer support (CHR_DEV_SCH) [M/n/y/?] m

*

* Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

*

Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device (SCSI_MULTI_LUN) [N/y/?] n

Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K) (SCSI_CONSTANTS) [N/y/?] n

--

  QLogic InfiniPath Driver (INFINIBAND_IPATH) [M/n/?] m

  Ammasso 1100 HCA support (INFINIBAND_AMSO1100) [N/m/?] (NEW)   Mellanox ConnectX HCA support (MLX4_INFINIBAND) [N/m/?] (NEW)   IP-over-InfiniBand (INFINIBAND_IPOIB) [M/n/?] m

    IP-over-InfiniBand Connected Mode support (INFINIBAND_IPOIB_CM) [N/y/?] (NEW)     IP-over-InfiniBand debugging (INFINIBAND_IPOIB_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  InfiniBand SCSI RDMA Protocol (INFINIBAND_SRP) [M/n/?] m

  iSCSI Extensions for RDMA (iSER) (INFINIBAND_ISER) [N/m/?] (NEW) *

* EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

*

EDAC core system error reporting (EXPERIMENTAL) (EDAC) [N/m/y/?] n

--

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/gconf.o

In file included from /usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtkactiongroup.h:34,

                 from /usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtk.h:38,

                 from scripts/kconfig/gconf.c:17:

/usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtkitemfactory.h:50: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

scripts/kconfig/images.c:6: warning: 'xpm_load' defined but not used

scripts/kconfig/images.c:36: warning: 'xpm_save' defined but not used

scripts/kconfig/images.c:66: warning: 'xpm_back' defined but not used

scripts/kconfig/images.c:175: warning: 'xpm_symbol_no' defined but not used

scripts/kconfig/images.c:192: warning: 'xpm_symbol_mod' defined but not used

scripts/kconfig/images.c:209: warning: 'xpm_symbol_yes' defined but not used

scripts/kconfig/images.c:226: warning: 'xpm_choice_no' defined but not used

scripts/kconfig/images.c:243: warning: 'xpm_choice_yes' defined but not used

scripts/kconfig/images.c:277: warning: 'xpm_menu_inv' defined but not used

scripts/kconfig/images.c:294: warning: 'xpm_menuback' defined but not used

scripts/kconfig/gconf.c:963: warning: 'renderer_toggled' defined but not used

--

                 from include/linux/preempt.h:9,

                 from include/linux/spinlock.h:49,

                 from include/linux/module.h:9,

                 from include/linux/crypto.h:21,

                 from arch/x86_64/kernel/asm-offsets.c:7:

include/asm/page.h:89:2: error: #error "CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START must be a multiple of 2MB"

make[1]: *** [arch/x86_64/kernel/asm-offsets.s] Error 1

make: *** [prepare0] Error 2

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.8

* Running with options: --gconfig --save-config --install --bootloader=grub --gensplash=livecd-2007.0 all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "prepare" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

*
```

If someone wants me to post the whole genkernel.log I can, it's just very long and and I don't know if it will help at all.  I still have no idea on how to get this working...thanks for all your guy's help so far!

----------

## jburns

See http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap7.  Also read /usr/src/linux/README

Genkernel is using a config file for 2.6.17, there are a lot of changes to the kernel configuration between 2.6.17 and 2.6.22 which may be causing the problem with genkernel.  When I build a new kernel I use the command 

```
zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/x86_64/kernel-config-2.6
```

 to change the genkernel default to my current config, but this will not help you.  

You can configure the kernel manually and then run genkernel or configure and build the kernel manually.

----------

## Maffblaster

I found out what the problem was...I didn't a little more surfing around the forums and discovered that user "billydv" was having the same problem that I was a few months ago (July 12'th). The answer to the problem was rather simple...what needed to be done was user "loftwyr" said:

 *Quote:*   

> Go to "Processor type and features", and towards the bottom you will find the relevant options.
> 
> "Build a relocatable kernel (EXPERIMENTAL)" and "Physical address where the kernel is loaded".
> 
> Change the physical address from 100000 to 200000 and it will build.

 

That was simple. The kernel built straight up after I changed the physical address value.

Here is a link to the particular page: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-570173.html?sid=ced731c07f99b8d04f37f80164c83605

Thank you guys for all your help. My system is running somewhat more smoothly now. I still get an error when trying to compile the nvidia-drivers  :Sad:   Thanks again!!

----------

